# Phoenix worm substrate....advice please!



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

I've bought a load of phoenix worms, and am hoping to attempt to breed them after I read someone else has had some success on here!
I did get hundreds of flies of my last lot, so providing they are fertile and both sexes present that bit shouldn't be a problem.

Now I have read manure is best for them, and have got some chicken poo... I was wondering, will this poo be any good, and also regardless of the type of poo, how do you ensure there aren't any parasites in it that will be passed from the worms feeding on the poo to my reps?? Would it be best to avoid manure and try and use rotting veg?

Any advice greatfully received!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

No real away of knowing unless you do a fecal float on every "batch". If your really worried you can use decomposing veg and compost (fertilizer free obviously) . : victory:


----------

